
Google Brings Voice Calling to Gmail - Concours
http://mashable.com/2010/08/25/google-voice-gmail-2/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I've catalogued the submissions so far:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1633754>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1633702>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1633450>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1633439>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1633368> <\- This one has comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1633367>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1633357>

